# The hilarious stock image thread



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has ever happened to anyone else, but lately I spend a lot of time browsing stock image sights, and I've come across a couple of pictures that have just made me burst out laughing. Like "oh my god, who ever thought someone would use this?" level hilarity. This one is a great example:










I'm almost tempted to try and write a short story specifically based on that image, just so I have a chance to put it on a cover. The even funnier part is, it's actually been downloaded two times. So it's out there somewhere!

Has anyone else discovered any gems in their travels?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember this blog post doing the rounds on Facebook a couple of years ago: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/60-completely-unusable-stock-photos

The thing is - some of them, I _could_ actually see working!


----------



## seela connor (Apr 11, 2011)

I was going to use that image for my new boardroom intrigue / sword & sorcery erotica novel.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Danica, I love your post!

I found a rubber chicken in a series of provocative poses once. I can't remember which site it was on, and I can't find it now, which leads me to think maybe I imagined it...

I can get you some of the most famous stock models, though.

Most famous guy:










This is the one Danica pointed out in her post, and it's true: he is _everywhere_. I was using him on one of my old covers at one point, before I even realised it was him.

Most famous woman has to be a tie between these two:

















I love all three of these people (and I have a few of their pictures in my backup cover art folder), but I can't bring myself to use them because they're too common.

PS I don't mean offence to those of you who have covers with these people on them; they're everywhere for good reason!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, there are definitely some puzzlers out there on stock photo sites. But even as Dannika suggests in her blog entry, I can't see how some of them would be used even for commercial purposes. They're just so..... bad. What company could use them? for what product or service? Again... _bad._


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, there's a web site dedicated to this! http://awkwardstockphotos.com/









This one just makes me really uncomfortable...


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

> I remember this blog post doing the rounds on Facebook a couple of years ago: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/60-completely-unusable-stock-photos
> 
> The thing is - some of them, I could actually see working!


Um...thanks for that link and now I will never be able to unsee that guy with the butt front.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

penrefe said:


> Oh my goodness, there's a web site dedicated to this! http://awkwardstockphotos.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muhuhuhuhuhahahaha!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

AHHHAHAHHAHAHAHA
Nurse by day, serial proctologist by night!










I'm dying!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

We should have a contest...pick your favorite, write a short. Everyone votes. The winner gets free advertising on kboards for a week... LOL!


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

I could see the baby with the AR-15 landing on a Joe_Nobody cover.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

All she wanted was a man to understand her...

Vapid McFloosy was a normal girl trying to make her way in a world that seemed hell-bent on crushing her spirit. Up at dawn, struggle to make it to the diner on time and then wait tables for her ten-hour shift. Exhausted, she'd scratch and claw her way back through traffic to her dilapidated mobile where she'd shower off all the insults and the greasy handprints and then drink herself into a coma.

The next day, rinse and repeat.

Until she met HIM.

Her dreamboat. Her prince. Her deepest passion-made-flesh.

Sure, his flesh as green, but what'd'she care?

And now, the government wants to take him away.

She's not gonna stand for it.

Coming this summer....

*The HULNK*


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b622/lvryhof/Capture_zpse10c79b9.jpg

In a world where everyone is wrestling with their busy lives, one man actually has the ability to meet himself coming AND going.

_sorry -- image not appropriate, but I've left the link. -- Ann_


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I'm dying!


I strangely liked that one; I can imagine it being some kind of cynical comedy about a middling 20something coming to terms with his own mortality.

Or maybe that's just me.

Butt-front man is my fave, by far.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

penrefe said:


> I strangely liked that one; I can imagine it being some kind of cynical comedy about a middling 20something coming to terms with his own mortality.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me.
> 
> Butt-front man is my fave, by far.


I hope that guy got paid *a lot* for putting his face in the cake. Just sayin'.


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

The Island of Dr. Wilford Brimley!!


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I hope that guy got paid *a lot* for putting his face in the cake. Just sayin'.


I wonder if he and the photographer ate it afterwards? *shudder*


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

_The most anticipated sequel of the summer has arrived!_

Stu has beaten the wrap and Stella has finally agreed to drop the charges but he's still in trouble. After all, he's got bills to pay--and lots of 'em at that.

Defense Council don't grow on trees, after all.

Now, faced with choosing between "_his innermost cravings_" and having a place to lay his head, Stu must face his greatest fears.

Now, he has to bite the bullet and enter "the real world", leaving behind his eclectic passions for perrier, pasta, and porn.

But, can he resist?

Find out in this sizzling sequel to the Amazon Bestselling Blockbuster, _I Am Pervy Stu_:

_*Pervy Stu Goes to the Office*_
(Book 2 in the _Pervy Stu Series_)


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

penrefe said:


> I wonder if he and the photographer ate it afterwards? *shudder*


I'm guessing his hand is cut off because he's holding the remote shutter for his camera.


----------



## zandermarks (May 20, 2013)

This thread reminds me of one of my all-time favorite tweets:

"Today I'll be shaking hands with business people in front of a globe, if any stock photographers are looking to make some easy cash."


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

After seventeen years on the Chicago P.D., detective Randal Marco has seen his fair share of odd and unsual crimes. They're things that would make lesser me gibber and crumble; things that curdle the stomach and make for long, sleepless, scotch-laced nights.

But detective Marco is about to enter a whole new realm of chilling, perplexing horror.

All over Chicago, reports are coming in: people are being found--dead--trapped in airtight spaces. An apron-bearing mother, calm as a saint, dead in her own refrigerator. A buinessman, suit pressed and tie straightened and cigar in hand, sits calmly inside his humidore. A cancer researcher, pencil tucked behind her ear and lab coat pristine and fresh seems to be studying a readout inside a hermetically sealed chamber...

And that's only the beginning.

The victims are getting systematically younger. Marco fears that children are the next on the killer's list.

Now, Marco has to unravel this spine-chilling mystery before it's too late...

Every breath is precious in...

_*Airtight*_









LOL! Just found the cover for the sequel: _*DOA Delivery*_


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

Great Onion article:

http://www.theonion.com/articles/stockphoto-model-scout-sees-something-special-in-m,31958/


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

More good ones:


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

swolf said:


> More good ones:


This one screams "HORROR" to me...


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the title for this one should be: _Jackie Chan's Creeptasticular Christmas Special_


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a week or so.....now I come back and you guys are totally freaking me out with this thread


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

penrefe said:


> I wonder if he and the photographer ate it afterwards? *shudder*


DIS-GUS-TING.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

OK I must resist and stop clicking on that thread, I just want to die when I see some of those.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

swolf said:


>


This one makes me sad for the poor dog.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> OK I must resist and stop clicking on that thread, I just want to die when I see some of those.


I'm sorry.

I'm not sorry.












I'm biting my knuckle SO HARD right now.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Jena H said:


> This one makes me sad for the poor dog.


Me too. Its eyes are practically saying, "_Why_ did you have to do this? I put up with a lot but, honestly... I hope there are biscuits. There had better be biscuits."


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Ashy said:


> I think the title for this one should be: _Jackie Chan's Creeptasticular Christmas Special_


Santa likes to get jingly with it.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Santa likes to get jingly with it.


ROTFL!!!   

+10 points to Shelia_Guthrie!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hailing from the pages of the NYT Best Selling _Pervy Stu Series_, everybody's favorite lounge-lizard-turned-cube-dweller has his own new series!

_*Loverboy Lang*_









COMING AUGUST 2014!
(Pre-Order Now!!)


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I love stock surfing, unless I actually need something and cannot find.

Anyone notice photo-sellers are generous with the "attractive" keyword? At least the people on the pricier sites are actually attractive if you search on that keyword. Hey, I'm definitely an "everyone is gorgeous in their own special way" kind of person, but please. We are trying to sell stuff here! No floppity manboobies please!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

This guy kept showing up when I was looking for a read haired guy.












Mimi said:


> I love stock surfing, unless I actually need something and cannot find.
> 
> Anyone notice photo-sellers are generous with the "attractive" keyword? At least the people on the pricier sites are actually attractive if you search on that keyword. Hey, I'm definitely an "everyone is gorgeous in their own special way" kind of person, but please. We are trying to sell stuff here!


Exactly!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

So now, I'm intrigued... What are some of the favorite sites for stock art out there?


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

I like seeing what other photos the model has.

This guy? He's on at least one bestseller. 









Here he is looking like the sidekick character from Wreck It Ralph.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Tears. There are tears rolling down my face as I read this thread.

I've done a whole lot of stock photo surfing, and I can't believe how many WTF moments I've had while doing so. And then I read this thread and realized I haven't even experienced the half of it.

I'm totally going to use that first one as my cover image when I write my urban fantasy novel about a man who's a banker by day and a fearless knight by night.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a fondness for the cactus ones...


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

Here's a good Cracked article about some of the more bizarre "genres" of stock photos. It's good for a laugh

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-12-most-baffling-genres-stock-photo-explained/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

For some reason, there are a lot of stock photos of people in business attire either about to be hanged or hang themselves.

http://www.canstockphoto.com/man-holding-adjusting-hangman-noose-14139516.html
http://www.canstockphoto.com/helpless-businessman-holding-rope-with-14267754.html
http://www.canstockphoto.com/doctor-noose-and-regulatory-paperwork-7839834.html

Medieval hangings, Wild West hangings, contemporary prison hangings - sure, I can see the use for such stock photos (and indeed that's what I was looking for). But hanged business people? Why?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Medieval hangings, Wild West hangings, contemporary prison hangings - sure, I can see the use for such stock photos (and indeed that's what I was looking for). But hanged business people? Why?


I guess it's currently a hot market for hung billionaires.

*rimshot*


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

My god. I love what this thread has become. I am dying here!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

DDark said:


> And FYI, for those of you who are writing the next sizzling rock star romance, just a heads-up to grab this one while it's hot.


   

That hair would fit with a tentacle porn story.


----------



## JShepard (Jul 9, 2013)

swolf said:


> I guess it's currently a hot market for hung billionaires.
> 
> *rimshot*


Achievement unlocked:Best response ever.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Ran across this one just now:








Any of our romantic comedy writers want to take a stab at it?


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> Ran across this one just now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, me, me, me! I've been dying to write a book about a lucha libre suffering from a loss of faith in the occupation that once was his calling. I'll write a sweeping epic about him falling in love with the woman of his dreams, who urges him not to give up on his passion. The final scene will be him beating the world's best wrestler in a giant, televised match, while his love cheers from the sidelines.

*opens new Scrivener file and starts typing away*


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I found this one a while back.










There's a whole series of them:

http://www.bigstockphoto.com/image-7970017/stock-photo-three-wishes
http://www.bigstockphoto.com/image-7970004/stock-photo-dangerous-businesswoman-and-gold-fish
http://www.bigstockphoto.com/image-7923909/stock-photo-successful-businesswoman
http://www.bigstockphoto.com/image-7923900/stock-photo-fulfill-my-wish


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

And I happened across this one just now while browsing for cover images:










(This was not what I was looking for.)


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Zoe Cannon said:


>


"The name is Bond. Wepwawet Bond. On the Pharaoh's Secret Service."


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

JRHenderson said:


> If anyone's writing a novel that combines the genres of "horror" and "office stationery"....


"Taken by the Sticky Note"


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Bluebonnet said:


> "Taken by the Sticky Note"


Thanks for making me choke on my brownie.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Billionaire Stepbrother Launderer. He's hot.


----------



## 57280 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


>


Possible titles for my next book:

Tears On My Sheet Cake
Now I Lay Me Down To Eat
Daddy and The Step-Sheet Cake


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

penrefe said:


> Danica, I love your post!
> 
> I found a rubber chicken in a series of provocative poses once. I can't remember which site it was on, and I can't find it now, which leads me to think maybe I imagined it...
> 
> ...


Yes, he is all over the place. A couple of times he's fooled me with a hat or actual clothes on, but eventually I get that it's him. He's probably old, fat and bald by now.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

MyraScott said:


> Billionaire Stepbrother Launderer. He's hot.


That is a rubbish iron.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Any Imgurians here? Imgur is obsessed with one stock model they've named Harold, because he has SO MANY photos available. This is the best thread ever:

http://imgur.com/gallery/KjtbV









"Imgur, this is Harold"









"Harold struggles daily to not let his inner pain show, but the smiles can only hide so much."


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I give you "Demented Santa Claus about to hang two businesspeople who have been naughty rather than nice"


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

penrefe said:


> Danica, I love your post!
> 
> I found a rubber chicken in a series of provocative poses once. I can't remember which site it was on, and I can't find it now, which leads me to think maybe I imagined it...
> 
> ...


lol!!! I think that was the guy that got turned into my gargoyle hero on Stone's Kiss. Not 100% sure, but I think so.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Lydniz said:


> That is a rubbish iron.


A top-of-the-line Rowenta would make all the difference. Zero to hero.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

This isn't a bad stock photo, but it is quite silly. I was joking with a buddy about how we could write a shifter story around it.







You probably don't want the details, but it made us giggle.


----------



## blemmet (Jun 30, 2013)

A.A said:


> I have a fondness for the cactus ones...


This made me literally LOL. Instead of dinosaur sex, you could write a new series of cactus sex...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lydniz said:


> That is a rubbish iron.


Perhaps it's his travel iron. I have one.  I'm trying to figure out what the heck he's ironing!

Betsy


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

blemmet said:


> This made me literally LOL. Instead of dinosaur sex, you could write a new series of cactus sex...


_Taken by the Cactus_


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Perhaps it's his travel iron. I have one.  I'm trying to figure out what the heck he's ironing!
> 
> Betsy


It looks like a babygro.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

blemmet said:


> This made me literally LOL. Instead of dinosaur sex, you could write a new series of cactus sex...


Seems to be a thing. So to speak.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

HSh said:


> This isn't a bad stock photo, but it is quite silly. I was joking with a buddy about how we could write a shifter story around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he's supposed to be doing the Schuhplattler, a traditional Alpine dance. However, due to the angle of the photo, he looks as if he's playing football without the ball instead.

Actually, this dude might make a good cover for an alpine romance (which is an actual genre in the German speaking world). It's on my longlist of things to write some day.


----------



## AshRonin (May 5, 2013)

penrefe said:


> I strangely liked that one; I can imagine it being some kind of cynical comedy about a middling 20something coming to terms with his own mortality.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me.
> 
> Butt-front man is my fave, by far.


And his realization that his one true love is... cake!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I guess he's supposed to be doing the Schuhplattler, a traditional Alpine dance. However, due to the angle of the photo, he looks as if he's playing football without the ball instead.
> 
> Actually, this dude might make a good cover for an alpine romance (which is an actual genre in the German speaking world). It's on my longlist of things to write some day.


WRITE IT!

There's the link: http://www.istockphoto.com/photo/schuhplattler-handsome-man-wearing-lederhosen-xxxl-21072226?st=d73d0f5

But a more sensible fit might be this, which looks more romance-y:










But maybe not this one, because it sort of looks like the one lady is being knocked over or something?? Less romantic somehow.










Honestly though these are well-photographed images, just some of them are odd to my American eyes. And frankly many, many stock images have rather unnatural smiles, which can be a little disturbing IMO. 

That's why a natural looking stock photo that's also attractive can be so valuable. And it's why sometimes, I suppose, grim-looking people end up on covers, right? Because at least they're not smiling unnaturally.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

SevenDays said:


> _Taken by the Cactus_


Oh lord, I'm half-expecting someone here to write a PNR with a were-cactus now...


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Alright, I'll bite. I'm not quite sure why he's wrapped in a veil.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I adore this place. 

that is all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

HSh said:


> WRITE IT!
> 
> There's the link: http://www.istockphoto.com/photo/schuhplattler-handsome-man-wearing-lederhosen-xxxl-21072226?st=d73d0f5
> 
> But a more sensible fit might be this, which looks more romance-y:


That's a good one. I can almost see it. The foolish tourist from the big city goes up onto the mountain with totally unsuitable shoes and sprains her ankle or something. Enter Seppl, the hot Alpine hunk, who carries her to safety at the nearest mountain hut. However, a storm arrives and they're stuck at the hut - drenched to the skin and scantily clad. Now we only need a villainous poacher (alpine romances always include villainous poachers) and we're ready to go.



> But maybe not this one, because it sort of looks like the one lady is being knocked over or something?? Less romantic somehow.


This would work for a lesbian alpine romance, where our city girl doesn't fall for Seppl, the alpine hunk, but his sister Gretl. Eventually, they end up running an organic farm cooperative together, shocking all the locals who balk at the thought of either lesbians or organic food invading their apline idyll.



> Honestly though these are well-photographed images, just some of them are odd to my American eyes. And frankly many, many stock images have rather unnatural smiles, which can be a little disturbing IMO.
> 
> That's why a natural looking stock photo that's also attractive can be so valuable. And it's why sometimes, I suppose, grim-looking people end up on covers, right? Because at least they're not smiling unnaturally.


I strongly suspect that these are intended mainly for travel catalogues and tourism websites, hence the overly enthusiastic smiles. Though I suspect the alpine romance series use stock photos for their covers as well, since they tend to look a tad random:



















And yes, it is a weird genre if you're not used to it or even if you are.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Wansit said:


> Alright, I'll bite. I'm not quite sure why he's wrapped in a veil.


The Curtain Slayer, relentlessly fighting the evil that is the gauzy curtain. Hot and hunky and of course someone's billionaire stepbrother.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Pumpkin head has always been a favourite of mine. It always comes up when I'm searching for horror cover images.

So jaunty!

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-157170209/stock-photo-halloween-girl-with-pumpkin-head.html?src=cJyWdoJ6UqIsowqBzZ8m9g-1-10
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-158135627/stock-photo-halloween-girl-with-pumpkin-head.html?src=cJyWdoJ6UqIsowqBzZ8m9g-1-11


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Forbidden Love: A Modern Retelling of Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

JRHenderson said:


> Although to be fair Myra, he does look better once he's put on his Mexican wrestler's outfit...


"The Scarlet Bloomers War"

Elderfred the Sockfoot never thought he'd be caught with his scarlet bloomers wrinkled.

In a land where pressed and creased bloomers are the mark of a true gentleman superhero, and where you can't even get past the door of the Billionaire Superhero Dining Room without properly smooth bloomers, the Wash 'n' Wear Militia threatens to overrun civilized society. Chanting their dreadful slogan, "Tumble Dry is good enough! Wrinkles make a man look tough!" they are breaking into every laundry room in the country and confiscating steam irons.

Hearing the W'n'WM fashion barbarians stomping down his driveway, Elderfred is desperate to retain his sartorial dignity and meet the required standards of elegance for the monthly Superhero Networking Dinner. He has only minutes to make a plan to defeat the enemy and finish pressing his bloomer creases before he loses what he holds most dear... his faithful iron.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


>


My German is super-rusty. Does that say "Moni and the Love Probe" ? What the heck is a Love Probe--sounds UFOish...

She loves him but can she trust him?


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been finding hilarious stock footage of Scottish historical couples. Here's one I couldn't resist. What would be the title?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

CEMartin2 said:


> What the heck is a Love Probe


Whatever it is, it looks like she's kneeing him in it.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> Whatever it is, it looks like she's kneeing him in it.


Liebesprobe means Trial of Love.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have so many questions. Why is he on a beach in a business suit? Why is he staring at a tablet that is clearly not on? Where are his shoes? How is he not sweating? Who is the recipient of the thumbs up?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Freebooksy_Taylor said:


> I have so many questions. Why is he on a beach in a business suit? Why is he staring at a tablet that is clearly not on? Where are his shoes? How is he not sweating? Who is the recipient of the thumbs up?


Ah, it's actually not a thumbs up. He's a robot alien who recently crash-landed on the beach. Now he's trying to get a signal (his thumb is a sort of antenna) so he can reconnect with the mothership.

This also explains why he's not sweating.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

SevenDays said:


> Ah, it's actually not a thumbs up. He's a robot alien who recently crash-landed on the beach. Now he's trying to get a signal (his thumb is a sort of antenna) so he can reconnect with the mothership.
> 
> This also explains why he's not sweating.


I love it! 

^ I very much want to use the "laughing so hard I'm crying" emoji that I have on my phone, but I'll settle for that one.


----------



## Mark at Marble City (Aug 17, 2013)

lyndabelle said:


> I've been finding hilarious stock footage of Scottish historical couples. Here's one I couldn't resist. What would be the title?


Aye, yon Big Queen and her Wee Mon


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Now you can publish that story about little Billy and his lovely-smelling cactus! (Little does Billy's mother know what this will lead to.)


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Paging Joe Nobody: Time to expand into the board book market.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

CEMartin2 said:


> My German is super-rusty. Does that say "Moni and the Love Probe" ? What the heck is a Love Probe--sounds UFOish...
> 
> She loves him but can she trust him?


It means "Moni and the love test". Apparently, Moni is in love with the Lederhosen dude, but unsure whether she can trust him. Cue big misunderstanding, which will be neatly resolved after 64 pages.


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

From the awkwardstockphoto site

That moment, during a dangerous bike ride, when your kid finds out the family shifter secret...


----------

